# AMF Wing Falcon



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

My Pastor has a AMF Wing Falcon recurve in 62 inch 40#. He is interesting in finding out approx what it is worth. In my opinion the bow is 95%, it has a few scratches but there is no trace of stress marks or crazing on the limbs. Can anyone help or give me a source of this info. I have been to e-Bay and find one re-posted at $100. It shows some non-AMF models that were in pretty poor condition. There is no string but I will make one today


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

*Wing Falcon*

Don, In completed eBay auctions there are 3 Falcons. The one you mention that received no bids at $99 and two others that sold for ~ $69 and $139.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## win1885 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have one for sale on Ebay now. It's a 95% plus bow and even has the original box with it. Still has a couple days to go, but so far it's only at 28.00 which is way less than I paid for it. It's even an early Houston TX bow. i thought collectors would think it more desirable than that......
Tom I.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Most bidding seems to occur the last 10 minutes of the auction, so hopefully you'll get what you paid for it. It really seems to depend on who's looking for what at any given time. I've gotten into bidding wars with people who seemed nothing short of finatical about getting a certain piece, like me, LOL, only to see a similar bow go for less, or more, at a later date. Good luck!


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

The bow you have up for auction is around 32lbs I believe. Most of the low poundage ones go cheap. If it was 40 or over you would be a lot higher.


----------



## MaylandL (Mar 9, 2006)

*Value for Wing Falcon*



Donhudd said:


> My Pastor has a AMF Wing Falcon recurve in 62 inch 40#. He is interesting in finding out approx what it is worth. In my opinion the bow is 95%, it has a few scratches but there is no trace of stress marks or crazing on the limbs. Can anyone help or give me a source of this info. I have been to e-Bay and find one re-posted at $100. It shows some non-AMF models that were in pretty poor condition. There is no string but I will make one today


I am a great fan of Wing Archery Bows and between myself and my wife we have 1 AMF Red Wing Hunter, Original Wing Archery Falcon and Swift Wing and 2 Head Ski Wing Falcons. All our bows are shootable and in great condition given their past lives and age.

My understanding is that the higher poundage (40#+) bows from the Wing Archery Company before it was sold to AMF or Head Ski Co in excellent, near mint or mint condition (ie shootable, orginal strike plates and bear hair rests, no dings or scratches, no limb twists and tips are in good condition, no signs of delamination) command prices of about $150+ with collectors. ITs less with Wing bows from AMF and Head Ski.

From memory I saw an original Wing Archery Presentation II takedown that went for auction on eBay for about $300.

Happy shooting


----------

